# xdm, a XBMC

## Zitan

Zbudowałem sobie HTPC na bazie płyty głownej z procesorem Atom 330. system posiada "gołe X-y". chce zmusić XBMC do autostartu.

/etc/conf.d/xdm

```

# We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default

# to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure

# that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to

# ensure that you haven't accidentally configured something to run on the VT

# in your /etc/inittab file so that you don't get a dead keyboard.

CHECKVT=7

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | gpe | entrance ]

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

DISPLAYMANAGER="XBMC"

```

gdzie XBMC to /usr/share/xsessions/XBMC.desktop

```

Desktop Entry]

Name=XBMC

Comment=This session will start XBMC Media Center

Exec=xbmc-standalone

TryExec=xbmc-standalone

Type=Application

```

Jeśli po zalogowaniu się do X-ów na konto użytkownika xbmc, uruchomię XBMC (wiem, wiem masło maślane  :Smile: )  program działa normalnie bez żadnych problemów. Jeśli natomiast prubuję uruchomić go z xdm dostaję taki błąd

/var/log/rc.log

```
/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:57: GtkWarning: could not open display

  warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)

Error: unable to open display

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:69: Warning: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

  window = gtk.Window(gtk.WINDOW_TOPLEVEL)

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:69: Warning: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (ins$

  window = gtk.Window(gtk.WINDOW_TOPLEVEL)

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:83: GtkWarning: IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen: assertion `GDK_IS_SCREEN$

  button = gtk.Button("Quit")

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:83: Warning: g_object_get: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

  button = gtk.Button("Quit")

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: GtkWarning: Screen for GtkWindow not set; you must always set

a screen for a GtkWindow before using the window

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: GtkWarning: IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen: assertion `GDK_IS_S$

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: PangoWarning: pango_context_set_font_description: assertion `context $

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: PangoWarning: pango_context_set_base_dir: assertion `context != NULL'$

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: PangoWarning: pango_context_set_language: assertion `context != NULL'$

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: PangoWarning: pango_layout_new: assertion `context != NULL' failed

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: PangoWarning: pango_layout_set_text: assertion `layout != NULL' failed

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: PangoWarning: pango_layout_set_alignment: assertion `layout != NULL' $

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: PangoWarning: pango_layout_set_ellipsize: assertion `PANGO_IS_LAYOUT $

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: PangoWarning: pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode: assertion `PANG$

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: PangoWarning: pango_layout_set_width: assertion `layout != NULL' fail$

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: PangoWarning: pango_layout_get_extents: assertion `layout != NULL' fa$

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: PangoWarning: pango_layout_set_attributes: assertion `layout != NULL'$

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: GtkWarning: IA__gdk_screen_get_default_colormap: assertion `GDK_IS_SC$

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: GtkWarning: IA__gdk_colormap_get_visual: assertion `GDK_IS_COLORMAP ($

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: GtkWarning: IA__gdk_screen_get_root_window: assertion `GDK_IS_SCREEN $

  window.show_all ()

/usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py:88: GtkWarning: IA__gdk_window_new: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (parent)' fa$

  window.show_all ()

/usr/bin/xbmc: line 110:  2221 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci   python /usr/share/xbmc/FEH.py $SAVED$

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/bin/xbmc'

 * ERROR: could not start the Display Manager
```

jak rozwiązać powyższy problem, lub jeśli to możliwe podajcie mi proszę przepiś na automamtyczne logowanie na konto użytkownika xbmc z jednoczesnym automatycznym uruchmomieniem XBOX Media Center, z góry dziękuje za wszelkie sugestie.

----------

## Andry77

Ja korzystałem z http://krautmaster.is-a-chef.com/wiki/index.php/XBMC_%28stable_/_unstable_/_stable-pvr_/_unstable-pvr%29

Wprawdzie dotyczy to ŁUBUNTU ale są tam cenne informacje.

----------

